# Sewer Smell In Rv!



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

OK, here's what happened...

The black tank was getting close to full... We did a dump of the black tank in the AM. I forgot to add the sewer chemicals.

We left at 630am for the day and returned around 1130pm and the carbon monoxide detector was going off. We entered and it smelled like sewage. We opened all windows and eventually got the CO reading back to zero. I added the chemicals this time in hopes that would solve the problem.

I did some more flushes of the tank before driving home 500 miles. We opened the vents and cracked the windows while driving to try and get the smell out, but it didn't work.

So now we have this smell in our camper and I don't know if Im mistaken, but it smells like there is a higher concentration under the kitchen sink cabinets.

Anybody have ANY ideas on the problem, how to prevent it, and how to FIX this smell?

Thank you very much!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

For starters, after you dumped, did you remember to add a couple of gallons of water back into the black tank? You need that to cover any solids that may be left in the bottom of the tank and to allow the added chemicals to break the solids down. After you have done that, the smell should start to dissipate. Other then opening all the cabinets and adding a box fan to help move that air around, it's simply a waiting game.


----------



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

H2oSprayer said:


> For starters, after you dumped, did you remember to add a couple of gallons of water back into the black tank? You need that to cover any solids that may be left in the bottom of the tank and to allow the added chemicals to break the solids down. After you have done that, the smell should start to dissipate. Other then opening all the cabinets and adding a box fan to help move that air around, it's simply a waiting game.


Wow, no we definitely didn't do that. We have never added a few gallons of water to the black tank after a flush to help the chemicals break down remaining solids. That would make sense though.

Why do you think the smell is under the kitchen sink cabinets? Just odor caught up down there?

Thank you


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I assume that your trailer is new enough to have the factory installed black tank rinser. If so use it whenever you can. If not, get one installed and use it. I had smell problems in our 2008 21RS. I added a tornado rinser and used it every time I dumped and had access to a water faucet. It's amazing how much stuff sticks to the inside of the tank. I let mine run for about a half hour with the flush valve open. The trick is to use a clear adapter or elbow on the trailer drain hose connection so that you can see when all of the stuff is gone and you have noting but clear water running out. Just don't walk away. Some times the stuff will actually plug the outlet until enough water builds up behind it to break the dam. There are cases where people have walked away only to find that the black tank filled up and is running out of the vent.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

From what I see, a couple of things. Add the sewer chemical and maybe a gallon of water to the black tank after you dump. It will help keep any smell down. Every once in a while, the gray tank will start to stink also (think of greasy dish water sitting in a tank for a while). This happens to my front gray tank once in a while and it smells awful and wont go away by opening the windows. If you look under the kitchen sink, there isn't a p-trap, but there is a vacuum breaker. The smell is very likely coming from the gray tank. I keep a gallon of bleach under the sink of mine for when it happens. Pour a quart of bleach down the sink drains and start running clean water to fill up the gray tank and then let it sit for a while. Robertized is probably right about the vacuum break being stuck. Smack it a few times and it will probably reseat. This happens to ours every once in a while (why I keep the bleach under the sink).


----------



## 2011 210RS (May 27, 2010)

I stoped dumping at the site, here is why. I dump we leave, we drive, they potty, argh! There went the clean tank! I have found that the slushing helps break down the solids while driving and gives me a better flush when dumping. That works for me becauseI have a dump at the storage yard. I also fill the black tank, park it, and let it set to help with the pesky "squaters" on the sensors. The tank flush is a greak tool to have. In past posts people have recommended calgon, that is all I use and I, so far, have not had any issues. I agree with the others in adding enzime and letting it set, that helps break down the waste and eliminate the odor.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Like previous poster mentioned, if sewer smell is greater under kitchen sink, the problem is likely a defective or loose vacuum breaker check valve for the kitchen sink drain. Follow the sink drain pipe and you should find a vertically mounted plastic vent. Remove and inspect the vent. It is actually a vent check valve. Air should only move one way and it is self closing. If the assembly is defective and doesn't seal properly in its closed position, gray water tank vapors will enter the cabin and even more so when traveling. If it is defective, you should be able to buy a replacement valve at any home store for around 10 bucks. 
Steve


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Maybe a silly question...but why would the CO detector be going off have anything to do with the black tank? (unless you are burning off the contents







)


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

I agree it's not your black tank its the grey tank check valve under the sink. I've had the same problem. That's why the trailer won't air out, the valve is stuck open and releasing fumes from the grey tank.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Pour some Hydrogen peroxide into the grey tank.Let sit for a day.Bet the smell will be gone.Please post results if you try this.Don't mix with bleach.The peroxide won't hurt a thing.


----------



## 2011 210RS (May 27, 2010)

matty1 said:


> Maybe a silly question...but why would the CO detector be going off have anything to do with the black tank? (unless you are burning off the contents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is from ehow: Sewer gas is a mixture of toxic and nontoxic gases. Toxic gases include hydrogen sulfide and ammonia. Sewer gas also contains various levels of methane, carbon dioxide, sulfur dioxide and nitrous oxide

Read more: http://www.ehow.com/info_8558344_dangers-sewer-gases.html#ixzz34OFKxnhC


----------



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

This is great Ev'rybody. I plan on going tomorrow morning with all of the supplies and everything to try and snuff out this problem. You will definitely be getting an update after this is resolved. Thank you again! Kevin


----------



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

Good News, Last June 14th I executed the black and grey dumps and flushes as suggested. When I entered the camper it still had the smell, just more of a methane gas smell than sewage.

I inspected the grey tank vent under the kitchen sink and the seal and spring appeared in good order... but it wasn't tightly turned into the female end. So I added some plumbing tape to the threads and screwed it in until I met significant resistance. This was much further screwed down than when I found it.

So I let it sit in the dealer lot for the last 5 days.

Today I go and... no odors anywhere. I opened the kitchen cabinets and no odors there at all. It appears everything is back to normal and fixed.

I will remember to keep the 3 gallons of water with the sewer chemicals sitting in the black tank at the minimum.

Thank you again for everything guys, another problem solved "by committee". Kevin


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Glad to hear you resolved the issue. Happy trails.


----------



## Phantazm2b (Apr 27, 2014)

Hope it's not to late to add a solution to another possible smell. When you dump your grey tanks it will create a suction and it will suck the fluids out of all of your P traps under the sinks, tubs and showers. So after every grey tank dump I always go back and pour about 2 cups of soapy water down each drain to prevent the grey tank odor from coming back up.


----------



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

Phantazm2b said:


> Hope it's not to late to add a solution to another possible smell. When you dump your grey tanks it will create a suction and it will suck the fluids out of all of your P traps under the sinks, tubs and showers. So after every grey tank dump I always go back and pour about 2 cups of soapy water down each drain to prevent the grey tank odor from coming back up.


I don't think that has been suggested.... another great idea! We will try that as well. Thank you again


----------

